# 2016 Lightspeed M3



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice looking bike. What do we know about it? Price, etc.?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I know it's spelled Litespeed, not Lightspeed.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

pmf said:


> I know it's spelled Litespeed, not Lightspeed.



Wow, that sure was helpful.


----------

